# Tổng đại lý phân phối máy lạnh âm trần LG 4.0HP Gas R410a giá rẻ nhất quận 11



## truchailongvan (5/3/21)

*Máy lạnh âm trần LG ATNQ36GNLE6/ ATUQ36GNLE6 - 4.0 HP – 4 ngựa Gas R410a Inverter
*
Mã sản phẩm: ATNQ36GNLE6/ ATUQ36GNLE6
Giá: 30.300.000 đ
Xuất xứ: Thái Lan
Công suất: 4.0 ngựa | 4.0 hp
Hãng sản xuất: Máy lạnh LG
Bảo hành: 1 năm
*Máy lạnh âm trần LG* inverter tiết kiệm điện 1 chiều - 36.000BTU (4.0HP) - Gas R410a Làm lạnh nhanh, êm ái Lắp đặt phòng khách, phòng họp
Để tìm hiểu chi tiết, mời các bạn theo dõi bài viết sau đây.

**Xem thêm: *Đại lý máy lạnh âm trần cassette - may lanh am tran cassette*







GIỚI THIỆU SẢN PHẨM

*Máy lạnh âm trần LG* ATNQ36GNLE6/ ATUQ36GNLE6 - 4.0 HP – 4 ngựa Gas R410a Inverter
Nhà cung cấp – Công ty Hải Long Vân chuyên bán Máy lạnh âm trần LG / Điều hòa âm trần cassette LG giá rẻ nhất – tốt nhất – Hỗ trợ giao hàng miễn phí trong TP HCM hoặc các đơn hàng công trình lớn.

*Tính năng – chức năng chính của Máy lạnh âm trần LG / Điều hòa âm trần cassette LG:*

Điều hòa âm trần Cassette LG chính hãng được sử dụng cho nhiều đối tượng công trình với những chức năng riêng biệt. Do có hình thức đẹp mắt và nhiều tính năng nổi trội nên rất phù hợp để lắp đặt cho các công trình như, nhà hàng, khách sạn, văn phòng làm việc hay những khu căn hộ cao cấp.
Máy lạnh âm trần Cassette có hệ thống lọc khí Plasma có thể loại bỏ những hạt bụi li ti, chất gây ô nhiễm, lông thú nuôi một cách dễ dàng. hai cảm biến nhiệt độ trong phòng cung cấp thông số nhiệt độ điều khiển cho người sử dụng. Gió sẽ được cấp đến khắp phòng nhờ chức năng đảo cánh gió. Chiều dài đường ống và chênh lệch độ cao vượt trội. Lắp đặt nhanh, dễ dàng và sử dụng thuận tiện nhờ các thiết bị điều khiển từ xa. Ngoài ra chức năng tự khởi động lại do nguồn điện bị lỗi đột ngột và chức năng làm lạnh nhanh cũng chính là ưu điểm vượt trội của dòng máy này.
Máy lạnh âm trần Cassette (Inverter) có hệ thống hoạt động tiên tiến. Khi đã đạt được nhiệt độ mong muốn, các đơn vị biến tần của điều hòa âm trần Cassette điều chỉnh và liên tục thay đổi tốc độ máy nén để duy trì nhiệt độ đảm bảo sự thoải mái của người dùng. Khả năng tiết kiệm điện năng vượt trội lên đến 3.65 EER, làm lạnh nhanh hơn đến 30% để đạt được nhiệt độ mong muốn và hệ thống hoạt động êm, hạn chế tiếng ồn. Đặc biệt chế độ ban đêm càng khiến cho không gian trở nên êm hơn. Thiết kế nhỏ gọn hơn giúp việc lắp đặt dễ dàng.

*Các Tính Năng Chính*

Thiết kế kiểu cách
Làm mát tối ưu


*Thiết kế kiểu cách*
Máy điều hòa không khí áp trần mang đến vẻ đẹp nội thất tối đa, phù hợp cho mọi không gian.






*2.     Thiết kế xuất sắc*
Xem máy điều hòa không khí giành được giải thưởng IF của LG với nét tao nhã hiện đại.






*3.     Thiết kế nhỏ gọn*
Thiết kế mỏng và chiều cao nhỏ gọn, cho phép lắp đặt thuận tiện và chiếm ít không gian hơn.






*4.     Vận hành yên tĩnh*
Hoạt động rất yên tĩnh, bạn thậm chí không nhận thấy máy đang chạy và mang đến sự mát lạnh thoải mái cho không gian của bạn.






*5.     Làm mát tối ưu*
*Máy lạnh âm trần LG* giúp duy trì không gian trong nhà thoải mái và lý tưởng.

*6.     Chế độ trần cao*
Luồng khí mạnh có thể đi đến mọi góc và làm lạnh tối ưu không gian, ngay cả khi trần nhà cao đến 4,2m.
*7.     Vận hành cánh gió độc lập*
Từng cánh gió di chuyển độc lập, vì vậy gió thổi theo các góc linh hoạt.
*8.     Luồng khí mạnh tỏa rộng*
Chiều dài của từng cánh gió tăng lên, cho phép phân phối luồng khí rộng hơn.
*Lời kết*

Nếu có nhu cầu cần tư vấn trước khi *lắp đặt máy lạnh âm trần LG* xin đừng ngần ngại, hãy nhấc máy lên và gọi vào Hotline 0909 787 022 để được tư vấn nhiệt tình hơn nhé!

Link bài viết: *ĐẠI LÝ MÁY LẠNH ÂM TRẦN LG GIÁ GỐC RẺ NHẤT*


----------

